# Gaggia Classic



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

What a surprise a newbie with a Gaggia Classic  but hey I'm chuffed with it.

Took me less than a week on here to decide to get one, along with a Graef Cm80 I picked up new for less than half retail price.

Just waiting on a couple of shims for the grinder to improve the grind and I'll be coffeeing(new word? ) away.

Picked up 6 piece set of gaggia espresso cups and a couple of larger gaggia cups....fan boy or wot! 

All I need to do is learn how to use it all........... now if only there was some sort of collection of useful information in some central location I could access whenever I wanted.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Promising start to a downward slope









I had one of those tampers (pressie from my other half), though didn't fit the basket properly and ended up buying a 58mm one off the forum. Have you done the OPV mod yet? Next will be a naked/bottomless portafilter..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good, get those fresh beans in the hopper. The Classic is a great starter machine and capable of making good coffee and you learn a lot of transferable skills with it.

Enjoy your coffee journey:good:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Promising start to a downward slope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont put him off, let him catch upgradeitis like the rest of us


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Promising start to a downward slope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only picked it up today so no OPV yet, may do at somepoint but no rush. Already looking at naked portafilters and quite fancy the mecoffee bluetooth pid so may get one of them soon.


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Looking good, get those fresh beans in the hopper. The Classic is a great starter machine and capable of making good coffee and you learn a lot of transferable skills with it.
> 
> Enjoy your coffee journey:good:


Will get the good beans in there once I've got the shims in and it's grinding fine enough, for now I'll burn through cheap supermarket beans to set it up and use my porlex for the good stuff. So plenty of ground rubbish beans to use at work.........or to keep the bin fed!


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Dont put him off, let him catch upgradeitis like the rest of us


Already got it  , only had my D'longhi machine for about a month and a half, hopefully keep the classic a bit longer


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, you'll get plenty of enjoyment learning to use it...and some frustration.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Dont put him off, let him catch upgradeitis like the rest of us


Nah, give'em a push... A bit of encouragement doesn't hurt


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Geetarman said:


> What a surprise a newbie with a Gaggia Classic  but hey I'm chuffed with it.
> 
> Picked up 6 piece set of gaggia espresso cups and a couple of larger gaggia cups....fan boy or wot! ..............


********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

i have started with a GC and a Graef too

may i ask where you bought the smaller Gaggia cups

and - fan boy - I have a genuine Gaggia milk foaming jug for sale...embossed ''G'' on the handle..........£15 posted

bit too big for me - being single

  

mods; hope thats allowed - if not - remove (thanks)


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

@yardbent there are a few sets going on ebay at the minute.

I managed to get an unused box but there's a used set under this item number: 291611151291.

You can get them new individually here too: http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item201300.aspx

Good offer on the jug but I'm ok at the minute having not long bought an Andrew James one, sure it'll go quickly in the for sale section.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

You can get rid of the timer on top of the machine and go an integrated shot timer that automatically stops the pour at a preset time.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21171-Automatic-shot-timer-project


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the link @timmyjj21, looks interesting.

The mecoffee box has mention of an upcoming upgrade to include a shot timer so ideally that'll cover all my needs once I get round to getting one and working out how to fit it.


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok there's a LONG way to go but first coffee from the new classic.










Liking the rancilio steam wand so much easier than the plastic thing on the de'longhi.

Now to read up on latte art as this was more 'modern' latte art


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Geetarman said:


> I'll be coffeeing(new word? ) away.





Geetarman said:


> Now to read up on latte art as this was more 'modern' latte art


It's good that you're able to "espress yourself" ??

Takes ages to get the hang of pouring but as long as you have fun and enjoy the drink it's all good.


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> It's good that you're learning to 'espress yourself' ??


  oh dear! That was quite bad


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Unfortunately for everyone around me I love a good pun!



Geetarman said:


> All I need to do is learn how to use it all........... now if only there was some sort of collection of useful information in some central location I could access whenever I wanted.....


You are here! There's loads of info in the barista skills / n00b with classic subsection, as well add the general discussions on latte art, grinders etc. Everything you want to know is in here somewhere, and you can always ask if search doesn't turn it up.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@yardbent, these are on e-bay just now.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SIX-GENUINE-ORIGINAL-ESPRESSO-CUPS-SAUCERS-BY-GAGGIA-/361445874045?hash=item5427da597d:gs4AAOSwnipWZuJN


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> @yardbent, these are on e-bay just now...............


 @GCGlasgow.............thanks for the mention

the other day i was the only bid on a new set of 4 Bodums - so OK for now....


----------

